
Ask HN: Suggestions for chat bot frameworks? - marcell
I need to develop a chat bot, and I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has suggestions for a good framework to use. I&#x27;ve taken a look at this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.botframework.com&#x2F; from Microsoft, and also there are alternates from startups like massively.ai, meya.ai and reply.ai.<p>Has anyone had an experience with these? What are the pros &#x2F; cons, and which would you recommend?
======
steejk
It depends what you want to do. If you want to access many chat apps a
framework will make your life easier and provide some features such as
analytics but at the expense of latency and inability to access any features
specific to a particular chat application.

Wit.ai, API.ai etc. are separate services to which you forward your chat
responses and they send back a response based NLP training etc.

If you're just doing a prototype, I would limit it to one chat app (eg. FB
messenger) and interact directly with their webhook. You can also then add NLP
through api.ai etc.

------
huwshimi
I know someone building a tool with [https://api.ai/](https://api.ai/)
integrating with Facebook chat and other APIs. It's been working well from
what I hear. I just noticed it's now owned by Google.

Edit: he also just suggested [https://wit.ai/](https://wit.ai/) which is now
owned by Facebook.

------
wirddin
Try out bottr? [https://github.com/Bottr-js/Bottr](https://github.com/Bottr-
js/Bottr)

